# Football, BBQ, Cigar & Beer



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Is there any better way to spend your first Sunday off in 3 months???




























Just got the smoker about 6 weeks ago and can't stop using it. Have done a lot of ribs, brisket and chicken.. going to try some pork butt this weekend. :tu


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome looking birds and ribs. Is that a WSM or a Brinkman smoker? If the butts turn out as good as that looks, you will be a very happy, and full


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

:eevis said:


> Awesome looking birds and ribs. Is that a WSM or a Brinkman smoker? If the butts turn out as good as that looks, you will be a very happy, and full


It's a WSM :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

white_s2k said:


> It's a WSM :tu


I have a WSM got mine in Aug, haven't done chicken yet. Those beer can birds?

Check this site, it rocks. http://virtualweberbullet.com/index.html


----------



## xapa97 (Aug 25, 2008)

A better way to celebrate would be to.....Nope can't think of anything. That looks awesome! :tu 

Congrats on the day off, enjoy!


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I have a WSM got mine in Aug, haven't done chicken yet. Those beer can birds?
> 
> Check this site, it rocks. http://virtualweberbullet.com/index.html


Yep, beer can chicken. Funny you post that site, that's where I've gotten all of my recipe/cooking suggestions from so far.  I was totally clueless about smoking (especially prepping the food) before I found that place.

What have you smoked so far?


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

another great place for BBQ is thesmokering.com


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

white_s2k said:


> Yep, beer can chicken. Funny you post that site, that's where I've gotten all of my recipe/cooking suggestions from so far.  I was totally clueless about smoking (especially prepping the food) before I found that place.
> 
> What have you smoked so far?


I've done about 20 racks of ribs and 8 tri tips. Chicken is next. What do you recommend I try next?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn what a great way to spend a Sunday. i am jealous my friend. Hope you continue to use and enjoy that smoker. AWESOME!!!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well done my man. That's looks delicious!! :dr


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I've done about 20 racks of ribs and 8 tri tips. Chicken is next. What do you recommend I try next?


You HAVE to do some brisket.. it comes out so good. I was able to do it while I was at work, coming home twice to check on it and the WSM held the temp between 220-245 the entire time.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

white_s2k said:


> You HAVE to do some brisket.. it comes out so good. I was able to do it while I was at work, coming home twice to check on it and the WSM held the temp between 220-245 the entire time.


I have done brisket, I forgot to add that. :r


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Darrell said:


> I have done brisket, I forgot to add that. :r


Haha well you got me beat then :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful! :ss

Like the Ronson Jetlite too. :ss


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh man I might have to make a trip to Texas and bring some sticks too! That looks absolutely delicious...so does the meat, ha! :chk


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Darrell said:


> What do you recommend I try next?


Thanksgiving is coming up...and smoked turkey is delicious!

Also, to the OP: Nice celebration for sure!


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice looking food!!! The WSM is a cooking machine. I can't wait to see the new larger model.

If you have never tried it do a chuck roast. They are awesome for pulled beef and the leftovers make wonderful tacos, burittos, etc.


----------



## white_s2k (Sep 10, 2008)

Smokin Gator said:


> Nice looking food!!! The WSM is a cooking machine. I can't wait to see the new larger model.
> 
> If you have never tried it do a chuck roast. They are awesome for pulled beef and the leftovers make wonderful tacos, burittos, etc.


I've done one in a crock pot, but never smoked one. Definitely on the to do list. Also thinking of trying to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving as someone mentioned earlier. :dr


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

white_s2k said:


> I've done one in a crock pot, but never smoked one. Definitely on the to do list. Also thinking of trying to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving as someone mentioned earlier. :dr


Smoke the turkey, but make the stuffing with Jalapenos and hot sausage with cayenne pepper, etc. the stuffing really adds flavor to the bird and then take out the stuffing and put it in the oven for about another hour to get crispy on top.

I just wish turkey were on sale more than 2 weeks out of the year.

Looks like a great time, thanks for sharing.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## jamminison (Dec 5, 2004)

I have the gourmet Brinkmann. Boston butts and pork shoulders are my favorites. Both of these if they are 6lbs each need to go for about 14hrs to get really tender where you can just slide the bone out. Reload coals after eight hours for best results. Those chickens don't look done yet. Cook chickens ubtill legs/wings pull right off with no effort 6-8 hrs with consistent heat. Have fun with it. :tu


----------

